# PACMAN's 29G Salt (Bio)Cube Journal



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I have just started up my 29G Biocube, and my first salt water aquarium! It is currently stock, with the removal of the bioballs, and a DIY media rack in progress. Hope you enjoy the adventure as much as I know I will!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Picture! Picture! Picture! !!!!!!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

some pics of my virgin tank, and my DIY media rack i built out of zipties and eggcrate. 1 thing i will add is a piece of acrylic or other marine safe sheet in between the ruge rack and media rack, so flow is diverted through the media first before going anywhere else.

more work to be done tomorrow!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I see a matching stand! Can't wait for the midnight madness sale?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I got a pretty darn good deal on it, so I figured that I could spend my money at the midnight madness on other goodies!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks good. I would have a list of things you need for the sale..

I always go to the fishstore with the list in my head, and it vanishes the second i start to look at things.

I should start writing them down


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Looks good. I would have a list of things you need for the sale..
> 
> I always go to the fishstore with the list in my head, and it vanishes the second i start to look at things.
> 
> I should start writing them down


lol I'm afraid I'll go to the store with my list, and get to the checkout with a few extra items magically appearing in my cart


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice! I'll be keeping tabs on this one.

Did you fix the problems with the doors?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Very nice! I'll be keeping tabs on this one.
> 
> Did you fix the problems with the doors?


yes sir! I had a friend adjust the hinges for me. I had a heartattack though b/c the lights wouldnt turn on. Luckily the problem was just the bulbs being loose/borderline unattached to the connection. I took off the cover and popped em in, and I was good to go in the lighting department.

Tasks to complete today:
1. Drain freshwater.
2. adjust stand as it is not parallel to wall/possibly move it a little bit farther from wall so I can make more room for fuge light
3. Remove tab from Chamber 1 to Chamber 2 for increased flow.
4. Remove false bottom in chamber 1
5. add saltwater!
6. add Rocks!
7. Add sand!

I think im going to place the rock on bare bottom then add sand. anyone think this is unwise?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

PACMAN said:


> yes sir! I had a friend adjust the hinges for me. I had a heartattack though b/c the lights wouldnt turn on. Luckily the problem was just the bulbs being loose/borderline unattached to the connection. I took off the cover and popped em in, and I was good to go in the lighting department.
> 
> Tasks to complete today:
> 1. Drain freshwater.
> ...


Good to hear that everything is good to go. 
I have seen many people place rock on the bb and add sand afterwords like you said. I intend to do that myself. I think it depends on who elaborate and stable your rock structures will be.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice. I love the 29G Nano's, great size tanks.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You know what you need to do next? 

Order a custom LED hood from nanocustoms!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

One day perhaps. but im just going to grow softies for now and see how i do. Once i master the easy corals, then i can upgrade lights (or maybe even a tank ) and spend more money!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

You will be surprised how quickly you will want to jump into the harder stuff...

But alot of easy softies are cool and alot cheaper, so you can fill the tank nicely with some cool stuff people have never seen before

When it comes to some of the cheaper stuff, like mushrooms... stick to ricordeas instead of typical mushrooms. They are cooler, and dont spread like weeds


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

would they survive under my stock PC lighting? Any other suggestions of corals that would grow under my lights? I'm a while away from stocking corals, but would like to research any you recommend


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> would they survive under my stock PC lighting? Any other suggestions of corals that would grow under my lights? I'm a while away from stocking corals, but would like to research any you recommend


Not sure, would have to do research. I dont want to give you bad advice but there are a few that require low/moderate light.

Either way, i suggest you get actnic blue LED lights to bring out the colour of the coral. Saw a guy with a nano and only the white lights and none of his corals 'popped'


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

rics... maybe? depends on depth I think... mushrooms, probably...

you just have to play with placement. but I wouldn't go into LPS with PC lighting. 

but definitely zoas would work

I suggest starting off with cheaper frags to make sure your tank can handle them. I found out my tank can handle SPS but only in one section, was so glad the frags I got were only $15.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

absolutely. im going softies first, and then seeing what works best. I know SPS will be hard, given the light restrictions. But again, this is my first tank, so to learn, i plan to start off with the hardy ones such as zoas. Baby steps  

there is an actinic blue pc bulb, but i guess you meen to add some more LEDS to increase the POP.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Alrighty, some progress has been made.

tab cut off









false bottom in chamber 1 outta here!









my DIY media rack and fuge. fuge on left, media rack on right.









Pics of rockwork soon to follow. I'm having trouble figuring out what the hell i want 

EDIT: FML its sooo hard to get a good rockscape going! need ot think this through, as I have a lot of smaller rubble-like rock.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> EDIT: FML its sooo hard to get a good rockscape going! need ot think this through, as I have a lot of smaller rubble-like rock.


Glue them together to form a bigger piece 

http://www.saltycritter.com/coral-fragging-supplies/frag-glue-epoxy.htm

I think kent marine have a similar product


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> would they survive under my stock PC lighting? Any other suggestions of corals that would grow under my lights? I'm a while away from stocking corals, but would like to research any you recommend





PACMAN said:


> One day perhaps. but im just going to grow softies for now and see how i do. Once i master the easy corals, then i can upgrade lights (or maybe even a tank ) and spend more money!


I have my BC29 up and running last January, with stock lighting (Daylight and Actinic), great tank and I just love it. All my softies are doing great, including ric, zoas, hammer, torch, etc. I don't think you will have problem with softies as is.

I am waiting to receive my new lighting (UVL PC-R bulbs) from Nanotounners.com to replace my stock light bulbs. I read about these UVL PC-R lights from another fourm, these light bulbs are suppose to give out 50% more intensity  . people are using these lighting for SPS and BTA in BC29 with great success; it is much cheaper option than any others so i am going to give it a try.

Your DIY media rack looks very interesting, I have a similar setup in my fuge  , Chemipure-Elite at bottom, Purigen in the middle, cheato above, and filter floss on top of the original top tray. it has been working fine for me so far.

Good luck with your BC29, I have enjoyed mine very much and hope it does the same for you  .


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

BBOSS said:


> I have my BC29 up and running last January, with stock lighting (Daylight and Actinic), great tank and I just love it. All my softies are doing great, including ric, zoas, hammer, torch, etc. I don't think you will have problem with softies as is.
> 
> I am waiting to receive my new lighting (UVL PC-R bulbs) from Nanotounners.com to replace my stock light bulbs. I read about these UVL PC-R lights from another fourm, these light bulbs are suppose to give out 50% more intensity  . people are using these lighting for SPS and BTA in BC29 with great success; it is much cheaper option than any others so i am going to give it a try.
> 
> ...


Hey, I have heard about those PC-R bulbs as well on a forum. Keep me posted on your experiences with them! My filtration plan is the same as yours, with regards to the chemi-pure elite, and purigen. Just have to wait for my cycle to finish. I already enjoy my biocube, and there isnt really anything in there! I hope to add to my dead rock, with some more lively rock in the next few days.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

nice setup,
keep us posted on the progress...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Update: Rocks in, sand in, water in. All was dead. (excuse the messy glass)


















My friend gave me some chaeto and a cup full of his fuge sand! And then there was life!









Unfortunately, embedded in the chaeto was the evil Aiptasia!!!!!!!!!! 
I took out as many as i could (1 bigger one and several super small ones) I know i didnt get them all, as i found the small guy hiding really well in the rock!
(See middle of picture, straight up from circular hole on bottom. Aiptasia X is on the way from my apologetic friend.)









next stop, big als midnight madness in hamilton to but 10-15 lbs of more rock (this time live), and other necessities!


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

whoaa tanks looking good! 
Great progress, and after you get the live rock it'll all need to be cured...
you're gonna dread that long waiting period as i'm sure we all have.. mwhahahahh! 

*i hope seachem products and a few other non-advertised items are on sale at the Vaughan location otherwise dropping by will be a total waste of time for me..


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> Update: Rocks in, sand in, water in. All was dead. (excuse the messy glass)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome tank!!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Awesome tank!!


Thanks! More updates to come over the weekend



marblerye said:


> whoaa tanks looking good!
> Great progress, and after you get the live rock it'll all need to be cured...
> you're gonna dread that long waiting period as i'm sure we all have.. mwhahahahh!
> 
> *i hope seachem products and a few other non-advertised items are on sale at the Vaughan location otherwise dropping by will be a total waste of time for me..


I'm hoping the curing of the new live rock will not create a major cycle, but i know it will create a small one. I do hope something like Purigen and or chemipure elite is on sale. I know in the ottawa flyer chemipure (non-elite) is advertised. But I dont live anywhere near there lol


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking good so far, like the rockwork. The Chaeto most likely had alot of critters & bacteria on it, so your already on your way to live-rock


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Looking good so far, like the rockwork. The Chaeto most likely had alot of critters & bacteria on it, so your already on your way to live-rock


i've seen some white specks of life crawling around on my back wall, which was pretty neat. In the chaeto, I also rec'd 2 bristle worms, and unfortunately, aiptasia.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

watch those worms, you dont want to touch them... they will 'touch' you back.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey Paul, if you want some stomatellas for your cuc, let me know...I can either meet you at BA Hamilton or you can swing by on your way...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

It has been a while since i updated. I just purchased that hole-rock, and rearranged my rock-work. what do you guys think? it's the best i could do.

I am just about ready to add my CUC, so i'm hoping big als has a good sale.Looking to add a couple hermits, some nass snails, and 1 peppermint shrimp to cull my aiptasia issues. Also, stockingwise, I think I am going to go with a green clown goby, 2x false percs, and 1 more. any suggestion on what the 1 more could be? possibly a YWG(although i dunno if it will get along with the clown goby)? or something else with personality, that is compatible with the clown goby and false percs? damn i dunno what to stock it with!

Front








Front








Side. My back seems a little empty, may acquire a rock or 2 to fill in a bit in the near future.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking good.

Nas snail is mostly a food scavenger so I would hold off on those until you are actually feeding something in your tank.

Another suggestion, before putting livestock in... is try to have enough room around the glasses to clean the algae... if not, you will have some pretty crusted spots you can never clean.

Check out a Midas Blenny, I have him in QT now with my clown goby and they are side by side best buds. No aggression in the 4 weeks they have been together. Midas has the best personality ive seen in a fish... always poking his head out and coming to me when i get close. 

I like your choices so far.. I heard green gobys hide more then yellows, but yellows are a PAIN to get to eat (although i finally figured out how to get mine to eat.. phew)


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Nas snail is mostly a food scavenger so I would hold off on those until you are actually feeding something in your tank.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got your yellow clown to eat! it was getting serious!!

I can reach all 3 sides of glass to clean, at the very least using a "credit card" algae remover. the back i will leave to nature.

I will take your midas blenny recommendation and pretty much seal the deal with 2 false percs, the green clown goby, and the midas. Nass' will be put on hold.

any recommendation on which fish to add first? or does it not matter?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Its up to you really, none of your choices are really territorial so I wouldnt be worried to much.

I got my 2 clowns from reefaquatica (tank raised clowns... which i support, and he is a very nice guy)

After they finished their quarantine time i got the clown + midas together.

Your clown is an active pod eater, so it would be good to give your tank some time to build a population.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Ahh, i actually have a question I forgot to ask. Should I put in my Purigen right about now before i add fish/corals? or sometime after i add a fish/coral or 2?


probably a stupid question


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

An update!!

My peppermint shrimp, AKA Aiptasia Assassin!









An astrea snail trying to make a futile escape from my acclimation dungeon.









In my tank, we have a big brother program!









I love these zebra hermit crabs!!









I havea super shy yellow watchman goby that I still need to take pics of. will update with that sometime soon.

CORALS:

GSP









Toadstool Leather









And finally, 2 unknowns. can anyone ID these things? i think #1 is a mini brittle star. but this second guy i have no idea!

























/end update and picture dump!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome! I really like those zebra hermit crabs!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

picked em up at big als mississauga for 150 a piece i believe. and that is their regular price apparently.

i dunno if they still have some left anymore though. sorry


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

first is probably a brittle star

last is an amphipod... or are you talking about the halimeda (macroalgae, it's a calcium sucker)

also.. looks like you're getting some bryopsis, maybe hair algae (can't really tell)... last pic all on the left side. you're going to want to get rid of that before it spreads.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

acer said:


> first is probably a brittle star
> 
> last is an amphipod... or are you talking about the halimeda (macroalgae, it's a calcium sucker)
> 
> also.. looks like you're getting some bryopsis... last pic all on the left side. you're going to want to get rid of that before it spreads.


yes, its the amphipod. was scared it was a baby mantis shrimp.

and yes i figured the halimeda sucked calcium like a champ, but i dont ahve calcium demanding corals, so i thought it would eb ok. (but FYI i took most out and the 1 piece is not doing too well right now)

do astrea snails eat byropsis? b/c mine eat that stuff. not sure if it truly is byropsys. i ahve a ton on 1 side of glass, but none on the rockwork if that means anything.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> picked em up at big als mississauga for 150 a piece i believe. and that is their regular price apparently.
> 
> i dunno if they still have some left anymore though. sorry


I'll give them a call and see.

Thanks


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> yes, its the amphipod. was scared it was a baby mantis shrimp.
> 
> and yes i figured the halimeda sucked calcium like a champ, but i dont ahve calcium demanding corals, so i thought it would eb ok. (but FYI i took most out and the 1 piece is not doing too well right now)
> 
> do astrea snails eat byropsis? b/c mine eat that stuff. not sure if it truly is byropsys. i ahve a ton on 1 side of glass, but none on the rockwork if that means anything.


hmm they don't really like getting pruned so that might be why the last piece isn't doing well. but could be from not enough calcium as well... is it turning white?

astreas don't eat it... maybe it's just hair algae or something else entirely...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

acer said:


> hmm they don't really like getting pruned so that might be why the last piece isn't doing well. but could be from not enough calcium as well... is it turning white?
> 
> astreas don't eat it... maybe it's just hair algae or something else entirely...


yes turning white. i pruned a lot of it. i should have some calcium for it. never had an issue b4. the only other thing is that i added purigen to the tank, but then why is my chaeto still ok.

yah prob hair algae.

thanks for your input!


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> yes turning white. i pruned a lot of it. i should have some calcium for it. never had an issue b4. the only other thing is that i added purigen to the tank, but then why is my chaeto still ok.
> 
> yah prob hair algae.
> 
> thanks for your input!


yeah, halimeda does that sometimes... it turns into natural substrate.  but if it all turns white then there was an issue... also keep an eye on if it goes sexual... white with green spors. 

if it all turns white and crumbles... there have been some reports of it reappearing so there might be some hope if it happens.


----------

